# Lake Erie Open 2012?



## IanTheCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

I may or may not make a competition at my school next year. If I do, the following events will take place:

Rubik's Cube (3 Rounds)
4x4 Cube (2 Rounds)
5x5 Cube (2 Rounds)
2x2 Cube (3 Rounds)
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded (2 Rounds)
Rubik's Cube: One-Handed (3 Rounds)
**Rubik's Cube FMC (Best of 1)
*Megaminx (2 Rounds)
*Pyraminx (3 Rounds)
*Square-1 (2 Rounds)
*Rubik's Magic (3 Rounds)
*Master Magic (3 Rounds)
**4x4 Blindfolded (Best of 2)
**3x3: Multi Blind (Best of 1)

The delegate who I would try is Jim Mertens. If not him, Mike Hughey.
I would use 3 rooms: one for BLD, one for main events, and one for side events.
Some of these events I might not use...
Note: Side events are *d, and most BLD/FMC are **d.
Before anyone yells at me, this is the last thread I'm making.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 2, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Before anyone yells at me, this is the last thread I'm making.


Mind if we hold you to this?


----------



## Julian (Nov 2, 2011)

2 days, right?


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 2, 2011)

3 Rounds of Pyra ♥

Most awesome events ever! I'm pretty sure it's in Ohio so I'm most likely going


----------



## Vincents (Nov 2, 2011)

This is an extremely ambitious list of events.

Good luck.


----------



## Kian (Nov 2, 2011)

If you're really going to do all this (or even a scaled back version of this monstrosity) I may have to come.

Have you ever been to a competition?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 2, 2011)

You do have some basic trappings in place. I do like the event list. This guide may help you, and you would want to make sure to contact delegates far in advance so they can plan for themselves accordingly. Don't forget about small things either (prizes, certificates, etc).


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm going to do this, remember? If I go to Ohio Fall in December, I also want to see what to do as a competition organizer. And remember: I'm in 6th grade, so I have a lot of work on my hands. It would be 1-day most likely.

Oh yeah, remember that I probably am going to eliminate some events. I'll set up a poll.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 2, 2011)

For a one day event, you're probably going to have to eliminate at least half of those events..


----------



## Micael (Nov 2, 2011)

Where is this exactly? Google map just show me the actual lake.


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 2, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to do this, remember? *If I go to Ohio Fall in December*, I also want to see what to do as a competition organizer. And remember: I'm in 6th grade, so I have a lot of work on my hands. It would be 1-day most likely.
> 
> Oh yeah, remember that I probably am going to eliminate some events. I'll set up a poll.


Will that be your first competition? If so, I doubt a delegate will want to go to this competition for someone as inexperienced as you.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

It's in Northeastern Ohio. I can't say the city, I'm sorry. But I had to be creative with the name, so I picked Lake Erie.


----------



## JyH (Nov 2, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> It's in Northeastern Ohio. *I can't say the city*, I'm sorry. But I had to be creative with the name, so I picked Lake Erie.


 
Good luck getting people to come to your competition.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BeijingNoCubes2010If I do it, I will put the city in. I might jump into a close college like Baldwin-Wallace.
NeedReality knows where I live.

I might make the competition something similar to Beijing No Cubes 2010.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 3, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> If I do, the following events *will* take place:
> 
> Rubik's Cube (3 Rounds)
> 4x4 Cube (2 Rounds)
> ...


 
Oh, they will take place?



IanTheCuber said:


> I'm in 6th grade, so I have a lot of work on my hands. It would be 1-day most likely.
> Oh yeah, remember that I probably am going to eliminate some events.



Oh, you're going to eliminate some....



IanTheCuber said:


> I might make the competition something similar to Beijing No Cubes 2010.


 
Wait, you're going to eliminate 3x3?

You're too indecisive. I would not want to co-organize with you.


----------



## JyH (Nov 3, 2011)

This is such a fail.


----------



## Bob (Nov 3, 2011)

This thread makes me want to cry.


----------



## JyH (Nov 3, 2011)

Bob said:


> This thread makes me want to cry.


 
So, Bob, I was thinking of having this sweet competition and you could delegate...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm having a competition in Williamstown, because it's in my backyard.

Events:
Pyraminx 10 rounds.
OH 10 rounds.
3x3 10 rounds.
2x2 10 rounds.
4x4 5 rounds.
BLD and FMC even though I won't compete/don't want.
I'm going to hire 3 rooms, but surely I can get it for free.
The delegate I will try is Bob.
If that fails maybe Bryan.
obtw I'm 12 and haven't been to a competition.

Edit: Actually scratch that.
5 rounds 3BLD
2 rounds FMC one day comp.

Edit: Actually I'll be busy next year, competition is off.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 3, 2011)

IanTheCuber's inexperience aside, I like how you guys freak out over what to me just sounds like a decent two-dayer.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 3, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BeijingNoCubes2010If I do it, I will put the city in. I might jump into a close college like Baldwin-Wallace.
> NeedReality knows where I live.
> 
> I might make the competition something similar to Beijing No Cubes 2010.



It's really awkward how you keep mentioning me when all I've done is respond to one of your PMs (not to sound harsh or anything).

It would be nice to have a two-day competition in Ohio like this, you'd just have to try and get enough interest going. Wait until you go to a competition before you decide to run one though - you should see how one functions first.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bad things
-You're a sixth grader who thinks he has 'a lot of stuff on his hands'
-You've never been to a competition
-You are indecisive at best
-You give no meaningful details.

I would never go to a competition of yours.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sorry, and I have to blame my parents partially. They won't let me give out information. It's in Brunswick, OH if I'm to do it.
The reason I don't/ possibly can't have it two day is because this is a school/church. I mentioned in one of my threads that I go to a parochial school.


----------



## (R) (Nov 3, 2011)

the lack of southern east coast comps disturbs me.


----------



## Bob (Nov 3, 2011)

(R) said:


> the lack of southern east coast comps disturbs me.


 
That's due to the lack of delegates in that area. I have delegated more competitions in Virginia than anybody from NJ should--it's not really all that close. Therefore, I propose this logic. Since I've competed in Virginia at least 7 times that I can remember, it's reasonable to believe that somebody from Virginia is close enough to NJ competitions. If somebody from Virginia disagrees with this, then it is unreasonable to expect me to come down there. (R), I'm not talking specifically about you, but I'm mentioning it because I do actually get emails somewhat often asking me to go down to Virginia to delegate for some competition organizer who has competed once or twice, if at all.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 3, 2011)

irontwig said:


> IanTheCuber's inexperience aside, I like how you guys freak out over what to me just sounds like a decent two-dayer.


 


IanTheCuber said:


> It would be 1-day most likely.


 
This.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 3, 2011)

Bob said:


> That's due to the lack of delegates in that area. I have delegated more competitions in Virginia than anybody from NJ should--it's not really all that close. Therefore, I propose this logic. Since I've competed in Virginia at least 7 times that I can remember, it's reasonable to believe that somebody from Virginia is close enough to NJ competitions. If somebody from Virginia disagrees with this, then it is unreasonable to expect me to come down there. (R), I'm not talking specifically about you, but I'm mentioning it because I do actually get emails somewhat often asking me to go down to Virginia to delegate for some competition organizer who has competed once or twice, if at all.


 
I'm in Baltimore now, but I'm probably not on the short list for delegates  I'm sure if there were more appropriate organizers down here, there might be more of a need for a delegate.


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL sixth graders don't have any work on their hands.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 3, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> LOL sixth graders don't have any work on their hands.


 
As a 6th grader myself, I agree with this. Go to competitions, and after a few, if your still willing to try to organize, help with other competitions, then try an run one yourself. I've been to... 7 competitions now? There is a *lot* to organizing competitions. I can tell this from just attending, hardly helping other than judging.


----------



## Bob (Nov 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> As a 6th grader myself, I agree with this. Go to competitions, and after a few, if your still willing to try to organize, help with other competitions, then try an run one yourself. I've been to... 7 competitions now? There is a *lot* to organizing competitions. I can tell this from just attending, hardly helping other than judging.


 
It seems like everywhere I look, you have a fantastic post. Smartest 6th grader on the forum.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 3, 2011)

Bob said:


> It seems like everywhere I look, you have a fantastic post. Smartest 6th grader on the forum.


 
Name a 6th grader on this forum who does make fantastic posts. I'm not saying that I'm smart, and I get that I don't contribute much, I am just trying to help him without sounding like an *****.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey...I am a smart 6th grader too. I got a 3.978 GPA on my first quarter report card.
Anyway, please vote on the poll, I really need to eliminate some events. I figure to do a competition like Beijing No Cubes 2010. Everyone good now?


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 4, 2011)

3 of the options that are on your poll are cubes.
You want the competition to not have any cubes.
?


----------



## asportking (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Hey...I am a smart 6th grader too. I got a 3.978 GPA on my first quarter report card.


I'm a 10th grader, I have a GPA higher than that, but there's no way I could organize a competition. GPA doesn't always determine the responsibility of the person.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was hoping you were trolling, now I see it's serious.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Hey...I am a smart 6th grader too. I got a 3.978 GPA on my first quarter report card.


 
I'm a freshmen in high school, and i can't even say i have a lot of work on my hands.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Hey...I am a smart 6th grader too. I got a 3.978 GPA on my first quarter report card.
> Anyway, please vote on the poll, I really need to eliminate some events. I figure to do a competition like Beijing No Cubes 2010. Everyone good now?


 
I was trying to say that I wasnt smart.


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good grades do not always imply smartness


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 4, 2011)

asportking said:


> I'm a 10th grader, I have a GPA higher than that, but there's no way I could organize a competition. GPA doesn't always determine the responsibility of the person.


 
I never said that I was responsible because I had a high GPA. From now on, keep comments cubing related.
Oh, yeah. Austin, reed the link. Spelling mistake joke har har har.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I never said that I was responsible because I had a high GPA. From now on, keep comments cubing related.
> Oh, yeah. Austin, reed the link. Spelling mistake joke har har har.


 1.You just made an off topic comment about how your a sixth grader with an almost 4.0 gpa. Which is irrelevant to anything and also Bob never called you personally dumb even though you do lack common sense.
2.You still have the problem that no one will want to delegate this...


----------



## cityzach (Nov 4, 2011)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> 2.You still have the problem that no one will want to delegate this...


 
precisely. you're just too inexperienced. you really cant run a competition unless you've actually been to one. especially a competition of this intensity.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Hey...I am a smart 6th grader too. I got a 3.978 GPA on my first quarter report card.


 
This is funny on so many levels.

Comedy gold, right there.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 5, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Hey...I am a smart 6th grader too. I got a 3.978 GPA on my first quarter report card.


 
I hate replying to a thread like this without much contribution, but...

A 3.978 after 1 quarter? This means you either have at least 47 classes (My logic: If you don't have a 4.0, then you had to have gotten at least one B, and to have enough "A"s to balance your GPA to a 3.978 is 46. SO that makes 47 classes.) , or you don't know how GPA works. GPA doesn't go by number grade, but by letter grade. Just so you know how it works for the future. (I suppose your school district could use number grades for GPA, but the only way I have seen GPA is based on letter grade)


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 5, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I hate replying to a thread like this without much contribution, but...
> 
> A 3.978 after 1 quarter? This means you either have at least 47 classes (My logic: If you don't have a 4.0, then you had to have gotten at least one B, and to have enough "A"s to balance your GPA to a 3.978 is 46. SO that makes 47 classes.) , or you don't know how GPA works. GPA doesn't go by number grade, but by letter grade. Just so you know how it works for the future. (I suppose your school district could use number grades for GPA, but the only way I have seen GPA is based on letter grade)



He is probably at a school where "honors" classes count out of 5.0 or something silly like that.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 5, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I hate replying to a thread like this without much contribution, but...
> 
> A 3.978 after 1 quarter? This means you either have at least 47 classes (My logic: If you don't have a 4.0, then you had to have gotten at least one B, and to have enough "A"s to balance your GPA to a 3.978 is 46. SO that makes 47 classes.) , or you don't know how GPA works. GPA doesn't go by number grade, but by letter grade. Just so you know how it works for the future. (I suppose your school district could use number grades for GPA, but the only way I have seen GPA is based on letter grade)


 
That was horrible reasoning. Every school do GPA differently.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 5, 2011)

I will go to at least 3 competitions before I host: Ohio Winter 2011, Dayton Spring 2012, and another competition. And I bet still not everyone's going to be satisfied. Correct that to NOBODY. I'm just sick of angry replies.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 5, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> That was horrible reasoning. Every school do GPA differently.


 
FYI-I got 2 A-'s. My school goes up to 4.0.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

^ While I still don't think that's a good line-up of events, my main comment is : Good luck getting someone to delegate.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 5, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Fine. Here's a completely new plan:
> 
> 3x3-3 Rounds
> 4x4-2 Rounds
> ...


 
No multi-BLD?


----------



## hcfong (Nov 5, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I will go to at least 3 competitions before I host: Ohio Winter 2011, Dayton Spring 2012, and another competition. And I bet still not everyone's going to be satisfied. Correct that to NOBODY. I'm just sick of angry replies.



Do you really think attending 3 competitions will give you enough experience to run a competition as an organiser. Most people will have done at least a dozen competitions before they even think about organising one. And if they do, they will usually organise it with someone more experienced. If you are really serious about this, I would want to make sure you get really involved in the competitions you are attending. Not just scrambling and judging, which you are supposed to do anyway according to the WCA regulations, but also coming early to help setting up and staying after everybody has left to put things back in their original place. During the competition help with shifting tables where needed and entering scores and print score sheets, helping with serving lunch if applicable, etc. Make sure you talk to the organisers of future competitions you're attending if you can help with anything in the preparation, like keeping contact with the venue, etc. 

I've never organised a competition - I've only been to one so far - but I think organising a competition is a lot of work. Lots of things to arrange and if I could give you some advice, it would be: Don't do it, yet! You don't have the experience yet to run one. Go to at least a dozen of competitions first as a competitor, where you can meet other cubers and WCA delegates and get in touch with them. If you ask a delegate to delegate you competition, they will want to be sure that they are delegating for someone who has the experience needed to run a competition or at least runs it together with an experienced person.

But once again: Don't do it. For you own sake.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 7, 2011)

hcfong said:


> Most people will have done at least a dozen competitions before they even think about organising one.


 
I held one after 3 competitions, without judging or scrambling at any of those competitions


----------



## hcfong (Nov 7, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I held one after 3 competitions, without judging or scrambling at any of those competitions


 
True, but you did so alongside an experienced cuber/organiser. And I assume you weren't talking about organising a competition before you even attended one?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 7, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I held one after 3 competitions, without judging or scrambling at any of those competitions


 
I'll remember this post next year for Cubetcha and let you handle everything.


----------



## Bob (Nov 9, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I held one after 3 competitions, without judging or scrambling at any of those competitions


 
I thought I did, too, but then I realized I was wrong. I competed in 7 and attended 8 (bonus points to anybody who knows the 1 competition at which I attended but did not compete) before running my first one.


----------

